# Well I finally saw the...



## Doublebase (Nov 23, 2007)

2 girls 1 cup video.  Sucks I have a big family dinner in 3 hours.  I hope I can get this out of my mind.  Check this out.  Joe Rogan watches 2 girls 1 cup video.  I love his reaction.
Joe Rogan Watches 2 Girls 1 Cup video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 23, 2007)

GO watch porn until all you think about is sex.

redtube.com
myfreepaysite.com

wtfpeople.com has some general all around adult stuff ... mixed in with some porn.  But my prescription for your ailment is porn.  Nekid people grunting and getting off should fix you right up.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not going to click on any link even remotely resembling the '2 girls 1 cup' title after I've seen the sheer terror inflicted by that video on this site. 

From what I hear, _the Ring_ ain't got shit on this vid.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2007)

which video is the two girls one cup one?   is that where they are eating their shit?  if so, that was one of the funniest videos ever.  if not, can someone please post the link for me.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 24, 2007)

It's just http://www.2girls1cup.com

Of course the guys on supraforums have revealed the horrors that are http://www.beasttube.com.

It brought back fond memories of watching the infamous _horsegag.mpg_ at AKIRA's house 10 years ago.


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 24, 2007)

Hoy fuck!!!!

That and the BME pain olympics... nasty as hell.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 24, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's just 2girls1cup | Daddy Must Be Proud
> 
> Of course the guys on supraforums have revealed the horrors that are Beasttube - Bestiality video sharing community.
> 
> It brought back fond memories of watching the infamous _horsegag.mpg_ at AKIRA's house 10 years ago.



Christ.  I remember if I watched that vid more than once in one sitting, Id get a little queezy.

In any case, you all are a bunch of pussies.  2girls1cup is hilarious and childs play compared to the vids and pics Ive seen on stileproject.com.

Best way to desensitize yourself from these girls is to just watch more fucked up shit.

I think the worst vids Ive seen were execution vids of soldiers.  Jesus, the once with the knife going into the guys throat really fucks with me.  In fact, i am getting uncomfortable thinking of it now.  I HAD to delete all those files.

God dammit, where a "cup" when I need one.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 24, 2007)

I deal with human excrement and almost all other manner of bodily fluids on a regular basis. I've had people shit all over their beds as i'm working with them. I could do all that and not show the slightest hint of emotion in my face. After all that, i could not get through the video and almost began dry heaving. Couldn't even get passed the part when the one girl shits in the cup.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 24, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's just 2girls1cup | Daddy Must Be Proud
> 
> Of course the guys on supraforums have revealed the horrors that are Beasttube - Bestiality video sharing community.
> 
> It brought back fond memories of watching the infamous _horsegag.mpg_ at AKIRA's house 10 years ago.



Holy shit, I had horsegag.mpg 10 years ago. I showed all of my friends. One of my friends said point blank, "Wow! I don't know if I should be disgusted or turned on."


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2007)

Some shit ya gotta see.  Other stuff ... not so much.  People eating shit?  You gotta wanna see it to look ... I just don't wanna


----------



## goob (Nov 24, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> From what I hear, _the Ring_ ain't got shit on this vid.


 

Ironically, _the Ring_ is very appropriate in this case....


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 24, 2007)

that video is just magic.  just pure magic.  It's the grossest thing out there without mutilation or necrophilia or a corpse.  What the video needs is that exact video but with a 90 year old woman and a 350 lb guy.  Now that would be fucked up.  And maybe a masterbating horse just for good measure.  

BUT I hate to keep bringing this up but the topic begs it.  KUSO'S NICE TIT PIC!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's just 2girls1cup | Daddy Must Be Proud
> 
> Of course the guys on supraforums have revealed the horrors that are Beasttube - Bestiality video sharing community.
> 
> It brought back fond memories of watching the infamous _horsegag.mpg_ at AKIRA's house 10 years ago.



LMAO!  Yea, that is the funniest shit ever!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 30, 2007)

Just for you DB.  Hope this makes it better

2girls1finger 2 girls 1 finger | Those crazy Japanese


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 30, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Of course the guys on supraforums have revealed the horrors that are http://www.beasttube.com.
> 
> It brought back fond memories of watching the infamous _horsegag.mpg_ at AKIRA's house 10 years ago.



it seems that I missed out on the horsegag phenomenon.  did a quick search for it online and it doesn't seem to be floating around anymore

but the very existance (and supposed success) of that beasttube site amazes even me.   Is there really enough interest in such a thing for that many videos to exist?  Wow.   Just wow.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2007)

Should I post the maggot breast picture?


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Should I post the maggot breast picture?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> it seems that I missed out on the horsegag phenomenon.  did a quick search for it online and it doesn't seem to be floating around anymore
> 
> but the very existance (and supposed success) of that beasttube site amazes even me.   Is there really enough interest in such a thing for that many videos to exist?  Wow.   Just wow.



The scary thing about it is that you got a girl getting fucked, her husband (?) helping the dog mount, and a camera man that is ok with everything.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> it seems that I missed out on the horsegag phenomenon.  did a quick search for it online and it doesn't seem to be floating around anymore
> 
> but the very existance (and supposed success) of that beasttube site amazes even me.   Is there really enough interest in such a thing for that many videos to exist?  Wow.   Just wow.


What about the AA batteries being slowly pushed into a guys urethra video, have you seen that?  or the Japanese girls shitting and puking into a cooking pot and then eating it???  Those were on fugly.com years ago before video was even very popular, hell broadband was just becoming the rage...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 30, 2007)

Why do you look at that stuff?  Why would someone WANT to see a battery shoved up some sicko's urethra?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

2 girl 1 cup is funny as shit (I'm not sure if pun was intended or not).


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 1, 2007)

there's vidoes of people HAVING SEX WITH DOGS.  I swear I've never laughed so hard.  Thing is, they're not even doing it doggy style.  I can't help but wonder what happens when someone comes to that house and all of the sudden the dog mounts them missionary style


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Why do you look at that stuff?  Why would someone WANT to see a battery shoved up some sicko's urethra?



Its the internet's circus freak show.

Come one, come all!


----------

